# Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Military Ceramic Bezel Insert Pics



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, My New Ceramic Bezel Insert arrived today, fitted in about 5 minutes. Thought i'd take this oppertunity to share !!!

What do you think ?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

what they lack in originality, steiny almost make up for in value and build quality.

good customer service - just need a bit more imagination.


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

I bought this Military Vintage to replace my Nav B Chrono ll which I sold. I wish I hadn't sold it now though, I want both !!!


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Looking good to me. :thumbsup:

I have an Ocean 1 Vintage Red with the old-style bezel. i keep meaning to find out if it can be swapped for the new style.

If it can i might just have to get one of them there inserts too.

Did you just contact them through the website for parts?

cheers

Nick


----------



## fi20100 (Aug 27, 2011)

I like it! It's a very good looking watch!


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

Looks spot on that! Good choice!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe I should get one for my Ocean 1... Would it fit the old bezel?

BTW, is that from Steinhart? How much because I don't see it on their site...


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Maybe I should get one for my Ocean 1... Would it fit the old bezel?
> 
> BTW, is that from Steinhart? How much because I don't see it on their site...


I just got a reply from Katharina that the ceramic bezel insert will fit the Ocean1. Cost is 30 Eur

Just waiting to hear if the complete new-style bezel is available before i place an order. Here's hoping !


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

louiswu said:


> I just got a reply from Katharina that the ceramic bezel insert will fit the Ocean1. Cost is 30 Eur
> 
> Just waiting to hear if the complete new-style bezel is available before i place an order.	Here's hoping !


Thanks for that! I've googled the insert after seeing this and now I'm not too sure about it... it looks more like the sapphire bezels on the 44s than a ceramic bezel like the ones on the Rolex, etc. Here's a video showing how the sapphire bezel works:






Maybe Rossi could confirm if his insert also works like the guy on the video is saying? Numbers getting invisible depending on the light and angle?


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

No problem 

That does look a little too reflective, don't it?

Sadly, the new-style bezel is not available separately so i won't be able to swap mine out.

..and the video above just demonstrates how much better the new style looks.

Ho hum ...time to rethink the strategy


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nha, doesn't work for me... thank the gods!! I'll be keeping the good old traditional metal insert on mine!

BTW, does anyone knows how to properly swap these inserts? Without ruining the old one? I have a coke insert for my pepsi GMT and I'll eventually change into that... I'm guessing the way to go is by removing the bezel and pop the insert from behing but I have no idea how the bezels come out, especially the GMT one that doesn't turn.


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes the bezel is shiny, almost like a mirror finish. But what do you actually do that you need to see the numbers ? You can see the numbers ok most of the time, it's just if a light is shining directly on the bezel some numbers disappear because the insert is so shiny. If you alter the angle all the numbers are visible again. The new insert gives the watch a more classey look imo. As for removing the old one, it's a pain in the backside. I put a small scratch on mine trying to get it off. They are held in place with double sided tape, the new one comes with new tape already in place to stick in. I feel it is a great mod for â‚¬30 !!!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Is the double sided tape waterproof?


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

Stinch said:


> Is the double sided tape waterproof?


Has anyone's bezel insert ever fell out ???????


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

rossi46 said:


> But what do you actually do that you need to see the numbers ?


I don't need to see them but I think I prefer the regular look. Same way I don't need a mechanical watch or a 30ATM diver as I don't even take a watch into the shower with me. :lol:

I guess this mod is difficult to judge from photos, as the thing has a different look according to different light conditions. Still, I don't think I would like it on my Ocean 1. Not saying it's horrible, it's just me saying. In fact, the only thing that made me think about the 44 when they came out was the unusual bezel. It would have been the only thing that would make me buy it. In the end I decided against it because it's too similar to my Oceans, it's probably too big for me and I hate all those words engraved on the rehault (whatever the bloody name is :lol: )

Thanks for the tips regarding removing the insert. It's pretty much what everybody says in different forums. I guess that if I ever change the insert on the GMT I'll have to be very sure I want that because the old insert goes straight to the bin after the swap.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm ordering a ceramic insert for my Ocean One Green. I just worry about the placing of the new one, does the tape stick immediatley and is the ceramic insert very fragile before its fitted? Any help would be gratefully receivied


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

redmonaco said:


> I'm ordering a ceramic insert for my Ocean One Green. I just worry about the placing of the new one, does the tape stick immediatley and is the ceramic insert very fragile before its fitted? Any help would be gratefully receivied


Should be similar to this... http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=60025&hl=insert&fromsearch=1 Some pictures are gone now but I think it's still a good guide!

But...hold on!! You mean you are letting go of the lovely green insert?? Don't do it!!!


----------



## grigorivanov (May 3, 2012)

i love it


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

I am looking at the ceramic photos and at the vintage red that is on my wrist right now.

I have to say that I can see no difference at all between my bezel insert and the ceramic one.

What am I missing?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Des said:


> I am looking at the ceramic photos and at the vintage red that is on my wrist right now.
> 
> I have to say that I can see no difference at all between my bezel insert and the ceramic one.
> 
> What am I missing?


I could be wrong but I think what Steinhart is ofering as a ceramic bezel is more of a sapphire bezel as people came to call it when it first appeared on the Ocean 44. There's a link above for a video that shows how it works better than pictures.

I could be wrong here though...


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> Des said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking at the ceramic photos and at the vintage red that is on my wrist right now.
> ...


It isnt the same as the sapphire crystal on the 44s. It is ceramic but the surface is flat so at certain angles will produce a shine. On the site pics of the Ocean One the last 2 show the ceramic and the first few the original metal bezel insert. Not much difference IMO but we all know what we lot are like when it comes to fine detail!!!


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Going off the pics on the website the 44 bezel insert is made from the same stuff as the Ocean 1, but on the 44 it's flat whereas the insert in the ocean 1 is at an angle.

I had the old style in my 1st version O1VR.










The pip was just ever so slightly off centre which was a little annoying,

I've since upgraded to the new style case with sapphire insert



















Yes.. the insert is highly reflective but it don't bother me none. The pip is very white in comparison to the dial markers on this insert though. The old insert was a much closer colourmatch. No biggie for me right now, but that's the one thing that might tempt me to swap it back.

The biggest improvement for me (besides the new bezel edge shape) is the sapphire crystal. My old O1VR had the acrylic which i was perfectly happy with until i experienced the sapphire. I just love the blue hue when the sunlight hits it. When we get sunlight that is !


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

This is a pretty good link for info on changing a bezel insert http://www.sixty40.plus.com/007to009.html


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

louiswu said:


> Going off the pics on the website the 44 bezel insert is made from the same stuff as the Ocean 1, but on the 44 it's flat whereas the insert in the ocean 1 is at an angle.
> 
> I had the old style in my 1st version O1VR.


Thanks for clearing that up!

Well, I'll keep my original insert on a regular Ocean 1. I do see the point of changing it on a late VR with the sapphire crystal but I still think that if you go with a VR, acrylic and metal bezel is the way to go. Shame they no longer make it with acrylic. But then again, people probably go with the new VR and not the black Ocean 1 because of cyclops. Oddly enough, I like it!


----------



## loucos66 (May 21, 2012)

looks good


----------

